# New Delivery Partner Agreement



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone have any comments?


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/uber-regul...2P+Flow+Services+Agreement+August+31+2016.pdf


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I don't do deliveries. *


----------

